# Red Abalone. Haven't posted in quite some time. But this rod turned out ok.



## Cheese Daddy (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## Cheese Daddy (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorry. Some sent twice. Been awhile!


----------



## Bronson1751 (Apr 25, 2013)

Super nice, like the colors.....


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

WAY more than "ok", IMO! Looks great!


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

That's a smooth finish and the red looks awesome bro!


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

More than OK x2, beautiful work and I love the red.


----------



## TXG (Mar 1, 2013)

Is that the olive branch thing? Looks really good finished...


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Sir that is freckin beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrrwally (Mar 16, 2006)

OK ????? Tha's very very nice. The colors are great, but the finish is extraordinarily well done. Did you put finish on the whole blank or just the wraps? Looks very cool!


----------



## Cheese Daddy (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words. It is olive branches. The finish is from the butt wrap (abalone) to the stripper guide. I have a decal in between those. The rest of the guides are finished individually.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

C.D. that is one fine looking rod.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

WOW... great colors... really like those olive leaf wraps!


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice work, beautiful rod.Congrats!!!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Purrrrrrty! Congrats on a fine job!


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

Looks awesome! I'm about to start a rod using abalone as buttwrap, and underwraps


----------

